
2nd issue of Spatial Awareness is out, my newsletter for the spatial community - robhawkes
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/maps/issues/spatial-awareness-2-maps-spatial-newsletter-by-robin-hawkes-185602
======
robhawkes
The response to the first issue was fantastic, thank you. Please keep it
coming as every suggestion helps make the future issues better and more
relevant for the wider community — I can only cover the things I'm aware of.

